# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Duer, virtual assistant, Baidu, Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Baidu, Inc.

Home page - duer.baidu.com

dueros.ai

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu launches Duer digital assistant to take on Siri, Cortana and Google Now"
Chinese search company challenges Google, Apple and Facebook with artificial intelligence voice search capable of ordering food and giving pet advice

by Samuel Gibbs
September 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu Inc.'s Duer Challenges Microsoft Corporation's Cortana"
Baidu launches a new virtual assistant as part of its online-to-offline push.

by Leo Sun
September 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Little Fish VS1 Smart Video Speaker - Powered by DuerOS

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> Powered by DuerOS 2.0, Little Fish VS1 Smart Speaker provide families with a brand new audio-visual experience that enables multi-party video calls, information sharing, video and entertainment, encyclopedia search, face recognition, parental control, smart home services and more via natural language human-machine interactions. Feature highlights include support for multi-party video calls, a large content library for audio and video, the capability to switch TV channels using voice, Baidu Search and a family cloud photo album. This sleek product is available in four different colors with a fabric surface and 6-MIC array.

----------

